

Teen night owls likely to perform worse academically, emotionally - jmacd
http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2013/11/10/late-bedtimes/

======
ccvannorman
Maybe I'm missing something but this doesn't look credible at all. Correlation
vs causation is not mentioned; isn't it a big deal that "[depressed/family
stressed/chemically imbalanced] people more prone to bad grades/emotional
problems are also likely to not want to go to bed at a reasonable hour"?

~~~
Zancarius
I agree.

Plus, school schedules are also inherently incompatible with true night owl
behavior. So, for what it's worth, there's no additional data point to compare
against, say, a school that starts later in the day.

I think a more useful metric would be university courses where students have
some degree over selection. Otherwise, this "study" isn't so much about how
terrible someone's academic performance is because they go to bed late as much
as it is a study that simply confirms sleep deprivation affects academic
performance (fancy that).

